# So the NGRC has been going on all week and ....



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

So the NGRC has been going on all week and I have seen nothing in any of the forums on pictures or video from the event. What the heck?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Being it's such a hassle to post anything on this website, you need to be on facebook as that is where most everyone is posting pics and videos of the Denver meet.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been too busy with tours, guests, and other activities to download any photos, and my time in the dealer hall has been spent mainly being pulled in various directions by my kids, so my ability to stop and chat with the manufacturers has been somewhat curtailed. 

In terms of anything earthshatteringly exciting being announced by the manufacturers, alas, the earth is still in one piece. (Or 7 or however many plates there actually are.) GeneratioNext is here with a few things, but expects it to be a long road ahead before they can do much of anything new. Bachmann doesn't have anything new on display, though I haven't had a chance to ask what the status of their re-worked 2-6-0 is. LGB didn't appear to have anything new on their table either, but I haven't had a chance to chat with them either. Accucraft is listed on the vendor list, but appears to be there vicariously through Reindeer Pass. USA, Piko, and MTH are not in attendance. 

The "new" things seemed to be more on the control electronics side of the equation. RCS America and a relatively new company (or at least new to me) Turet Labs have phone/tablet control interfaces for trains. They're on my short list of folks to talk to on Saturday to see what they're both doing. Folks have been stopping me telling me I need to check them out. MyLocoSound is there with their new sound boards, and Airwire has their new C-19/K-27 plug-in board which is pretty slick. One cool thing is that it acts as the interface between the loco and the sound system with regard to the chuff trigger, so it will "invert" the K-27's optical chuff automatically for you so you don't have to build any additional electronics to get it to work with Phoenix or other boards.

Phoenix's new thing is their digital thunder storm system, which is pretty cool for indoor guys. Outdoors, we've been dealing with the real thing this week, so probably not the best time to sell us on a recreation. (Fortunately, today and tomorrow have no rain in the forecast!) I asked them about new sounds, but they said they didn't have anything in the works due mostly to there being no new locos at the moment. They did have their O-scale version of the PB11, which will also work for large scale. (Smaller form factor for small locos.) They tell me it has the same power output as the large scale version, but only one external trigger. 

Mike Kidman (Reindeer Pass) showed me a new track sweeping thing he's offering, as well as polyurethane cast stone sheets (casts of the stone tile sheets that are no longer available at Lowe's) that he's offering, as well cast ore loads for Piko and USA hoppers. 

Jamie's Collectibles has small toy tigers, dodo birds, and snakes. Silver Ridge Mining has lots of crates, and Colpar Hobbies has a Southwest Airlines plane kit that my son desperately wants. And Suzi is now after me to get her an airbrush, after playing with one (seemingly endlessly) at the Iwata display. 

Later,

K


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That is unfortunate that there isn't any engines or rolling stock being show cased. Was hoping maybe USA would have some update on any info on things they are looking at.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can fined is 2011 and 2013?


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Turet Labs has my attention and like what I see, been talking with them.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Harry Hartman has posted a bunch of layout pictures on Facebook.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been taking hundreds of photos, and so far I've been to every layout on tour. But I've been too busy to process and post any of them yet. The schedule has been pretty grueling with tours from 8am to 1pm, and then other activities (both NGRC and other Denver attractions) up until bedtime.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We had had three very good days of sales. The club tells me that they have advertised the public day heavily, it will be interesting to see if the 4th day proves out. It has been a disappointment at past National Conventions. I put a very few pictures on Face Book at Reindeer Pass.


----------

